# Capita Black Snowboard of Death advice!



## songa (Oct 8, 2010)

another question...does capita's "waist width" measurement take into consideration the "death grip" contact point that sticks out at the middle of the board? i ask cuz if this is the case, then in practical terms, the waist is probably a bit smaller than advertised.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

songa said:


> sorry for another 'which size shoudl i get' thread but i really want to hear you guys opinion on this, esp. those who have ridden the 2011 BSOD w/freeride FK.
> 
> im 5'9", 165lbs, size 10 boot
> 
> ...


159

10charrule


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

159 for freeride


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

We're roughly the same weight, and I would chose a 59 for a fast board. The 56 will still suit your weight range, but you'll get so much more stability out of the 59 and the that the extra 30mm will not be noticable.


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Capita BSOD 2013*

GO 159 FOR FREERIDE ... IM 5,9 HEIGHT + 165 pounds ( 74 kg ) and i rode 162 it was fun for freeride ... no problema with this board for quick carve .. BKS of the flat kick .. so 159 is the right choice ! 156 is more for you freestyle all terrain ... and the 159 will be you all mountain powder ! but if you are thinking ride Japan powder think 162 \ PLUS.. DO YOU GET IT ?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

159 definitely. It wasnt the most stable board at speed, the extra length will help. With 10's you dont need to worry about waist widths for 155's and up (in general).


----------



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

Yup, at least 159. If ya can find one!!!


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Capita BSOD 2013*

So ! for my heigth 5,9 and my 165 pounds weight (74) kg will do fine with the 159 Capita BSOD for all mountain powder can we said so ! I ask becouse i have the offert now wich board i want 156 or 159 ...im advanced rider ... with not so much money to fuck up the shopping !


----------



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes. for your size if you want a more powder friendly ride go 162. 

I just about match your size/weight, and ride mostly 160+ decks. 

The BSOD is fairly light and responsive, 162 is deff not too much.


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Bsod*

Ok , I was in a snowboard test 2 days ago , and i was riden a BSOD 162 and i was total surprise how versatil was for the size ! in this case we had 14 below centigrade afe snow storm , powder ! and ice patches at the top ... and i went into smal trails BTW the trees too ... i cut carve in short ! too .. but thanks for the help ! is good to hear from other riders ! have a nice winter ! im going to have a BSOD this winter )


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

olas38 said:


> Ok , I was in a snowboard test 2 days ago , and i was riden a BSOD 162 and i was total surprise how versatil was for the size ! in this case we had 14 below centigrade afe snow storm , powder ! and ice patches at the top ... and i went into smal trails BTW the trees too ... i cut carve in short ! too .. but thanks for the help ! is good to hear from other riders ! have a nice winter ! im going to have a BSOD this winter )


second question ! i want the union bindings wish bindings are the best for BSOD ...


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Best is relative to you, but for a general purpose, probably the Contact Pro, or the SL.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi dudes & dudettes, I think I'll make my debute in this forum by kidnapping this thread. 

I've more or less decided to get myself a 2013 BSOD, but after hours of searching and reading I'm not sure if I should go for the 162 or the 165 (I'm hoping the 165 is the best choice because I simply _love_ the colour ^^) and need some advice.

My stats: 185 lbs, 6'2", boot size 11, and fully grown thank you. This'll be my all mountain board; I shall bomb groomers in Europe and surf pow in Japan, some spinning but not really into big kickers or rails. Definitely not an advanced rider yet but I know what I like and I have the ambition to grow and progress.

Appreciate the help, thx.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

159 since it will be your charger.


----------



## laxinchili (Nov 13, 2012)

Anticrobotic said:


> Hi dudes & dudettes, I think I'll make my debut in this forum by kidnapping this thread.
> 
> I've more or less decided to get myself a 2013 BSOD, but after hours of searching and reading I'm not sure if I should go for the 162 or the 165 (I'm hoping the 165 is the best choice because I simply _love_ the colour ^^) and need some advice.
> 
> ...


some thoughts:

was trying to pick between this and the rossi krypto for my new freeride board. I'm also 6'2", but i weight 155... I ride in the PNW.

I ended up going with krypto in 163 (was between that and the 159). Boards have similar tech, but price had a lot to do with it.
Camrock has a shorter effective edge than normal, the board is supposed to feel like its shorter than it is.

I can't wait to take it out for the first time this weekend.... hmmm will it be crystal or stevens....


----------



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

At 185 dry? What are you in riding gear 205? I would go 162 at least.

Per Evo size chart for Capita

159 135-170lbs
162 145-190lbs
165 155-210+

So do what you want with that info. Fast all mtn board, I go 161-165 easy and I weigh 170lbs without riding gear.


----------



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

Camrock and the similar profiles deff do a good job of making a longer board "feel" shorter, its kinda nice!


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

songa said:


> another question...does capita's "waist width" measurement take into consideration the "death grip" contact point that sticks out at the middle of the board? i ask cuz if this is the case, then in practical terms, the waist is probably a bit smaller than advertised.


Yes they take the death!


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

laxinchili said:


> some thoughts:
> 
> was trying to pick between this and the rossi krypto for my new freeride board. I'm also 6'2", but i weight 155... I ride in the PNW.
> 
> ...


For japan 165 for sure 100 % .... If you ride mountains över than big bear go for little extra is alway better if you are a rat park go always a little shorter . If you are rich buy 3 boards to get cover


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

cc898 said:


> At 185 dry? What are you in riding gear 205? I would go 162 at least.


Yup, 185 in my birthday suit so with all the gear around 205. Thanks for the advice and the size chart.



olas38 said:


> songa said:
> 
> 
> > another question...does capita's "waist width" measurement take into consideration the "death grip" contact point that sticks out at the middle of the board? i ask cuz if this is the case, then in practical terms, the waist is probably a bit smaller than advertised.
> ...


That's another reason for me to stay at the upper end with my size 11 boots. The waist for the 165 is 26.2 including the death grip, so without it it should be somewhere around 25.8, and the 162 around 25.4. That's not a lot.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Anticrobotic said:


> Yup, 185 in my birthday suit so with all the gear around 205. Thanks for the advice and the size chart.
> 
> 
> That's another reason for me to stay at the upper end with my size 11 boots. The waist for the 165 is 26.2 including the death grip, so without it it should be somewhere around 25.8, and the 162 around 25.4. *That's not a lot.*


Actually it is plenty. In fact, it is more than you need.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Actually it is plenty. In fact, it is more than you need.


Really? So what size would you recommend then?

Oh how I wish there was a place to demo within 1000 miles from where I live...


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Haven't read the whole thread, but I rode the 159 with size 10 burton boots, and was fine. 11's on the 162 will pose no problems


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Anticrobotic said:


> Really? So what size would you recommend then?
> 
> Oh how I wish there was a place to demo within 1000 miles from where I live...


Oh, I think the 162-165 range is just fine for you based on your weight and riding profile.
My comment was purely in relation to width and your shoe size - basically the 162 is plenty/perfect in that respect and you do not need the added width of the 165.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok, just read the thread. For starters people, the board does not have camrock, it's freeride fk. Similar in the general sense but feel different. Yes, the board rides shorter because of the rockered tips. Since you mention Japan, I'd say if you're going some place with lots of pow, then 162 would be good for you. If you're doing more groomers than anything then you could think about the 159


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Ah, just saw your weight. Def 162


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Supra said:


> Ok, just read the thread. For starters people, the board does not have camrock, it's freeride fk. Similar in the general sense but feel different. Yes, the board rides shorter because of the rockered tips. Since you mention Japan, I'd say if you're going some place with lots of pow, then 162 would be good for you. If you're doing more groomers than anything then you could think about the 159


Is that size recommendation for songa or Anticrobotic?


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

For Anti. I agree with you


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok! Thanks a bunch guys. (Although I was hoping for the vote to fall on the lovely purple 165...) ^_~


----------



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

Nobody said it had camrock, I said boards with camrock and SIMILAR profiles, as in early rise tech.

The 165 is a big deck, but if you want it strictly for the steep and deep....or mostly the deep, its not a bad choice. I rode 168 for many many years and loved it. In fact I am considering a new Unity in that size again.


----------



## Sboskov (Dec 4, 2012)

damn after reading this, its making me think i should of gone even larger than my 158 machete...


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

cc898 said:


> The 165 is a big deck, but if you want it strictly for the steep and deep....or mostly the deep, its not a bad choice. I rode 168 for many many years and loved it. In fact I am considering a new Unity in that size again.


I guess I'll have to let function go before fashion.  Alternatively just bulk up a bit; I could use another 5-10 lbs of muscles...


----------

